
Three years later, Google still has big-time diversity issues - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/611495/three-years-later-google-still-has-big-time-diversity-issues/
======
mpweiher
Maybe that guy who said that their approach to diversity wasn't working was on
to something?

